# Sigmundfreudoscopy



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

I am sure this topic has been on here before, but I was wondering. Have any of you had a sigmoidoscopy? I'm scheduled to have one of those next week, I believe. Just curious what they are like.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The prep is usually less extensive than for a colonoscopy (I just had to do a couple of enemas) and it doesn't go as far in.A lot of the time they do not give stuff to put you under.It was a bit uncomfortable and I seemed a bit tender for a couple of days afterward, but it wasn't that bad.K.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

There is prep? Hmm. See I'm in college and am driving 5 hours home the same day as the appointment. Blah this sucks...what was the prep?


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi! I did a topic on having a sigmoidoscopy. I've managed to find it and have bumped it up onto the IBS forum - hope it helps you. I doubt your prep will be the same as mine was - you seem to have a different preps over in the states.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

oh, thanks!


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

I had it, they didn't give me any prep...which was sort of odd.I wasn't sedated at all either, thus could feel the tube goin up n around my colon. It was somewhat tender, but my colon was feeling tender before anyway. I'm one of those people who sometimes has pain in certain areas.However, he said he saw nothing bad, no polyps or colitis or anything...so that was good!


----------

